# A NTs ideal destination



## xGawdx (Feb 21, 2010)

I was wondering what the Ideal setting for your future would be? Like... job, lifestyle, marriage, children, location, etc. just wondering, Thanks.


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

Hell? 

__________


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

GroovyShamrock said:


> Hell?


 
Yes!

Haha, but seriously...I want to live somewhere in the mountains, or at least someplace that has hills. I hate flat areas. My house will be tremendous, naturally (since I'll design it myself). I'll be an electrical engineer/entrepreneur, with a PhD, and I suppose I'll get married sometime in my late twenties. Marriage really isn't my priority, though; kids are optional, because, frankly, I'm not too keen on the idea of spending my life taking care of someone else. Maybe that makes me a terrible person, but I'm simply more oriented on my career and the pursuit of knowledge.

In the end, I know I'll be a careerwoman, but marriage and family will happen if they happen. Just don't expect me to take the brunt of the housework.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

My ideal place is and has always been cities. I like a lot of options, and only cities have a multitude of real options culturally. Except Los Angeles... that place is a hole.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Dude, it's like some of you, who shall remain nameless (agokcen), are gender opposite versions of myself. :laughing: I'd do the whole career thing, preferably near the coast as that's where you'll find the most diverse set of people and cultures. The career would be in a field I have a definite interest in and would pay well enough to fund travel expenses and some material things I feel I need. As for marriage, if it happens it happens and it's not something I'd actively seek. If/when I do get married though I think I'd like to have kids as I already know I'd make an awesome dad. :happy:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I want a farm, with lots of animals. I do want to get married, but I don't want to have any children, at least not from my body.. it messes it up. I have seen a husband lose interest in his wife sexually too many times after child bearing changes her body. Then its not like its easy to just go find someone who is interested.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I want a farm or a classroon. Animals and children to do expirments on! Muwhaha.

I guess a family is fine too.


----------



## Metis (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't have a specific place that I want to live, but I see myself living near an ocean or lake in an old house surrounded by trees. I can't see myself living in a large city. I'd like to be a writer or maybe a university professor. I imagine I'll probably get married at some point and have kids. (I actually want to have several kids. I just think that I'm really going to enjoy the process of raising them and watching them grow into unique individuals.)


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

Promethea said:


> I want a *farm*, with lots of *animals*. I do want to get married, but I don't want to have any children, at least not from my body.. it messes it up. I have seen a husband lose interest in his wife *sexually *too many times after child bearing changes her body. Then its not like its easy to just go find someone who is interested.


First I just saw FARM, ANIMALS and SEXUALLY, and was like _huh? _I knew you NTs were weird (almost as much as us) but that sounded like a _really _weird fantasy.
Then I read the words in between and understood.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

GroovyShamrock said:


> First I just saw FARM, ANIMALS and SEXUALLY, and was like _huh? _I knew you NTs were weird (almost as much as us) but that sounded like a _really _weird fantasy.
> Then I read the words in between and understood.



lol...i noticed that too.

Somewere in a Marine Coast Climate...preferably within 100 miles of a large urban area...lots of trees though, big cabin in the woods...nice view of the sea...with a hippie wife and hippie kids...and xGawdx or a big pile of shit (it amounts to the same thing, jk) dead in my basement for my Psilocybe Cubensis to grow on


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Either right here in Georgia or somewhere in Cali due to the landscape diversity. There's the ocean, lakes, mountains, hills, flatlands, countries, cities, everything. I would prefer to be 20 minutes to an hour away form the ocean, and about fifteen minutes to about forty-five minutes away from the city. I like the people and experiences the city offers, but being around it all the time? Hell no. And I love nature a lot, so having all of those other places around would be nice. I would prefer a smaller house with a lot of land, and a few neighbors, but no one too close. I would also like to own an English Bull Terrier, a Rotty, and maybe a Saluki, 'cause dogs are amazing and are better than kids.

Having 3-5... maybe 6 really close friends would be amazing and a husband/boyfriend, someone I could just be free with and get me some lovin', would nice. And as far as careers go... I don't know, something that is always changing and dealing with problem solving, though. I think I might go into college for my degree in Engineering, not too sure on that yet. Children are a definite 'no'. I don't like them one bit, I hate the idea of something other than a dog depending on me ( because at least dogs offer protection, entertainment, and love as opposed ), I hate spending my own money on _myself_, I'd really hate to have to spend it on some kid, and the one thing that really gets me is that I *love* traveling. I've done it every year with my family since I was like six. Sometimes they're planned trips, sometimes they're spontaneous and there is absolutely no room for spontaneity with a child. I don't like anyone or anything having the ability to hold me back like that.

All in all, I just wanna have good fun with a few, good people. Doesn't haven't to be anything too crazy, but a little bit of psychotic... ness is fun sometimes. Although, I need my alone time as well, which is why I would live some place slightly secluded and would probably have some type of meditation room or garden.

... Yes, I have a lot of time to think about this lol.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah, yes - I will own at least one weimaraner. So adorable!


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

I must agree~


----------



## xGawdx (Feb 21, 2010)

agokcen said:


> Ah, yes - I will own at least one weimaraner. So adorable!


 i actually used to own a weimaraner. That's kinda odd that you bring it up, it's not a lot of peoples first choice.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

xGawdx said:


> i actually used to own a weimaraner. That's kinda odd that you bring it up, it's not a lot of peoples first choice.


 
Lucky! I love those dogs so much....They're unique, and I like that!


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

*I was wondering what the Ideal setting for your future would be? Like... job, lifestyle, marriage, children, location, etc.

*Success, obviously. Comfortable, social and productive life. Married but no children to someone that won't weigh me down and vice versa, OTOH I don't find the prospect of staying single that objectionable. As for location.. I'll have to try living there first to know, but I'd like somewhere developed, fairly liberal and not religion-obsessed.


----------



## xGawdx (Feb 21, 2010)

wannaBgonzo said:


> lol...i noticed that too.
> 
> Somewere in a Marine Coast Climate...preferably within 100 miles of a large urban area...lots of trees though, big cabin in the woods...nice view of the sea...with a hippie wife and hippie kids...and xGawdx or a big pile of shit (it amounts to the same thing, jk) dead in my basement for my Psilocybe Cubensis to grow on


Lmao.. but i can't die, so i guess while you come to harvest the "Psilocybe Cubensis" at least spike up a little conversation with me... or I'll make sure they're poisonous..


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

Your career is who you are. I would dislike being a professor or working in the government because academia and intelligence often don't go together and academia and common sense rarely do and the government (not politics) is often simply a fall back for unambitious people in which they provide services, many of which I disagree with the necessity of, to consumers who are forced to pay more than market value for them regardless of their agreement with the services to begin with (politics is half appealing to idiots and half forcing your ideals on everyone; before you cite Bush, I'd like to point out that Obama is far from innocent in each regard).
Instead, I would want to work around highly ambitious people providing something that is very much in-demand and that I think I could do better than most people. That's why my ultimate career goal would be something in venture capital or private equity.

Choosing a place to live is exceptionally hard for me without having prior knowledge of what I would be doing there and how much I would be making, not to mention how badly I would be burned by the cost of living and taxes in that location. I wouldn't move without a job lined up to begin with, but knowing what I would get is nearly impossible unless I'm actively looking.
However, I can definitely say that I would want to live in a big city (it would need to be of enough economic importance to have its own Goldman Sachs or McKinsey office), I would prefer to live near religious people than liberals because they at least fund their own feeler-type projects rather than demanding the government reach into my paycheck further because there's not truly enough benefit to society that such a project would exist otherwise, and I would prefer a pretty landscape and comfortable climate (but that's a given).

As for personal life, I would like a wife that doesn't hold me back from career goals and holds her own financially. I really like houses, but it's hard to justify maintaining and paying taxes on one if it's just for the two of us, so a small apartment that looks nice and is in a nice part of town would be fine. I'd actually want to invest enough money that I could retire early and start projects of my own. By projects, I mean write books, design games, start companies, etc. I think everyone should aim to explore creative ventures, but I also clarify that they should do so responsibly and first make sure they can support themselves because these types of things often don't bring enough benefit to society to be successful, and being a burden on society is always selfish no matter what kind of stupid artist grant you're living on.


----------



## pie (Mar 9, 2010)

> job, lifestyle, marriage, children, location, etc


a modest but nice-sized house in the country (no nearby neighbors), yet reasonably close to a biggish city with museums and concerts. work from home. some small farm animals like chickens, just because. cats, maybe a dog. no children. I think I don't believe in marriage, but a partner might be nice. maybe we have a (successful) business together and split up the work according to our strengths. 
mainly I want to be surrounded by lovely and interesting things and have the opportunity to travel, even stay in another country for weeks/months at a time.
also, the setting of the house is not in the woods or in the mountains; I need to be able to see the horizon.
I have no clue where this place is or how to get there or how to stay there, but it's what I envision when I think of my ideal destination in life. I think if I were in this place that I would mellow out enough to care more about other people and do things to help humanity somehow.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

job-studying movies, teaching philosophy, studying severe personality disorders, acting, own an animal hospice.


lifestyle-wealthy enough that i would never have to work again, but i do for fun and purpose.


marriage-a man with john krasinski's sense of humor/ romance, personality of johnny depp/john krasinski, an irish accent, the body of ryan reynolds(including height), the facial features of (undecided), andd intellectual

children-between 1 and 6


location-italy, california, ireland, hawaii, greece, australia, england, scotland, florida, bahamas, mexico, some rain forest, fiji, alaska, and homes in tennessee (or somewhere south), illinois, washington, and a condo in the alps, own my own island with crew :laughing:, and a beautiful home with a big garden like in the secret garden. that's always been my fantasy.. 


pets-dolphin, monkey, horse, miniature pig, cow, dogs, panda, tiger and white tiger, kitten, bear, fluffy penguin, wolf, koala, hedgehog, camel, giraffe, elephant.



i started crying a few min. ago when i found out a zoo in china let their siberian tigers starve to death because their parts are valuable on the black market....they fed them chicken bones instead of the pounds of meat they were supposed to be eating. 30 have died so far. the workers claimed they haven't been payed in 18 months and the zoo has been going broke so instead of giving the tigers to a zoo that could care for them, they figured why not earn money? 

*I FUCKING HATE PEOPLE LIKE THIS* 

i wanna fucking shove chicken bones down _their_ throat and watch _them_ starve...and i'm not even exaggerating. i'm sorry but it's true. karma better torture them before death.




that was really off topic but i had to say it lol
​


----------

